# aîné / aînée



## pacobabel

hola,
¿sabéis si la expresión "fils aîne" se refiere sólo al varón o si, por el contrario, se trata del término no marcado, que puede referirse, por tanto, también a la "fille aînée"?

Mi duda surge de este texto, que plantea un razonamiento probabilístico que NO entiendo:

"Considérons une population de 100 familles de 2 enfants chacune. On aura, a proportion égale, les compositions suivantes: G(arçon)G, GF(ille), FG, FF. Dans trois cas sur 4, un fils est un *fils aîne*" (¿un varón mayor o un hijo/a mayor?.

?????????? Yo diría que: a) la mitad de los "aînés" tienen que ser chicos y la otra mitad chicas. Por otra parte, yo diría también que la mitad son "des aînés" (sean varones o mujeres) y la mitad no.

¿Quién es bueno en lengua y a la vez en mates? Una tabla de "sauvetage", s'il vous plaît!

p.


----------



## josepbadalona

Me extraña tu pregunta: para ser mayor, tiene que ser el que nace primero. Ahora bien, si el "hijo mayor" fuera hijo o hija todos los promogénitos serían "hij@ mayor" y no 3 de 4 ... Si puede haber 3 de 4, es que excluye del mayorazgo uno de los sexos, no lo veo de otra forma...


----------



## pacobabel

hola josep,

Efectivamente, ahora veo que tu razonamiento es  de perogrullo (pero mi cabeza es chica y a estas horas arde!), amén de haberme recordado la existencia del término "primogénito", que ni se me había ocurrido. Gracias.
Ahora bien, efectivamente parece que el autor está considerando una distinción sexista además de la primogenitura (si no la considerara, en 4 de cada 4 casos habría 4 hij@s mayores, obviamente). Pero ¿tú puedes entender, según esa lista de posibilidades (GG, GF, FG, FF) por qué 3, y no 2, han de ser varones?
Sigo sin entenderlo, ¿y tú?

Sea como fuere, muchísimas gracias, ya me has ayudado mucho,
p.


----------



## josepbadalona

Deja a los peritos en estadísticas deducir lo que quieran de los números que tengan y en paz ...a no ser que lo necesites para vivir ...


----------



## pacobabel

je, je, tienes toda la razón, pero quería estar seguro de que traducía correctamente y para ello era importante saber como debía decir lo de "fils aîné".
Te estoy muy agradecido, eres de los pocos que entras al trapo de las cuestiones difíciles. A por las fáciles nos lanzamos todos! (yo el primero), pero es muy triste cuando ves esos hilos que tienen 0 respuestas...
Un saludo josep,
p.


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Si bien el CNRTL dice que *aîné*, en figurado, es alguien *mayor*, me gustaría saber si es muy usado en este sentido, o las más de las veces se lo usa con el sentido de *primogénito* o de *hermano mayor*.

_Tel enfant, par exemple, a été utilisé sexuellement de diverses manières, tout en étant déclaré indigne de jeux plus intellectuels. Il se perçoit dès lors lui-même, non comme l'objet d'un désir, mais comme ce qui a satisfait le besoin sans phrase *de son aîné*._

No hay ninguna indicación en el texto de si este *aîné* es su *hermano mayor *o simplemente un compañero de juegos *mayor*.

Y obviamente, no es lo mismo que sea uno u otro.


----------



## Pinairun

En parlant d'une pers. ou d'un groupe de pers. n'ayant pas un rapport physique de parenté avec les autres pers.] 
− [P. allus. au comportement protecteur du fils aîné, de la fille ou sœur aînée] Celui *qui joue un rôle de premier plan*, important pour la vie des autres membres d'un groupe
En parlant d'un groupe de pers., d'un organisme, etc.] Celui qui est à l'origine d'autres groupements humains, *qui joue un rôle essentiel* dans l'évolution d'un mouvement intellectuel, spirituel, etc.

En parlant d'une pers., d'un groupe de pers. n'ayant pas un rapport physique de parenté avec les autres pers.] 
*a)* [En parlant d'une pers.] 
− *Personne plus âgée qu'une autre*. _Être l'aîné de qqn._ _Être son aîné._

_En vista de esto puede ser ambas cosas. De ahí la importancia del contexto._
_Saludos_


----------



## totor

Como puse en mi post, Pinariun, ése es todo el contexto que tengo, y de él lamentablemente no puedo deducirlo.

Por eso apuntaba a algo así como una estadística de uso.

Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Pinairun

totor said:


> Como puse en mi post, Pinariun, ése es todo el contexto que tengo, y de él lamentablemente no puedo deducirlo.
> 
> Por eso apuntaba a algo así como una estadística de uso.
> 
> Gracias de todos modos.


 

Disculpa mi despiste, por favor.
Si puede servirte de algo mi deducción te diré que por aquello de que no podía particpar en juegos más "intelectuales", me temo que se trate de alguien que era mayor que él o que estaba por encima de él en la "jerarquía" de algún grupo de indeseables.
Saludos


----------



## totor

Sí, es posible que sea como dices, y que no se trate del *hermano* mayor.

Gracias, Pinariun.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

¿La frase anterior a la que nos proporcionas no nos podría ayudar? Si pudieras dárnosla, te lo agradeceríamos. Quizás no sirva de mucho, pero nunca se sabe.

De todas formas, para quedar en lo más general sin miedo a equivocarte, puedes traducir "de son aîné" por "del de más edad", o algo que quede así algo vago.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> ¿La frase anterior a la que nos proporcionas no nos podría ayudar?




¡Hola Gévy!

En realidad, la frase anterior tendería a hacer pensar que se trata de un niño en general, y justamente no quise ponerla para no influirlos.

Pero aquí va:

_Nombre de sujets dépressifs peuvent, à un moment donné de leur analyse, associer cette impression d'être nul à celle d'être un déchet — et cette position de déchet, de merde, au fait d'avoir été, dans leur enfance, manipulé par un enfant plus âgé._

Mi primera impresión fue simplemente que se trataba de un niño *mayor*, y no de su *hermano mayor*, pero quería tener la certeza.

Debo decir también que lo que me confunde un poco es el posesivo, *son aîné*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola totor:

En francés el posesivo es lógico porque la expresión es être l'aîné de quelqu'un. Tú, por ejemplo, eres "mon aîné". Ninguna relación familiar tiene que ver en eso, sólo la relación entre las edades de uno y otro.

Y con la frase que nos das, que sí era fundamental para asegurarte la traducción, vemos que se trataba de  _un enfant plus âgé. _Todo nos hubiera quedado claro con esto enseguida. Pues los datos de los que dispones, los tienes que dar, el contexto es fundamental. No se trata de influenciar, sino de informar. No lo olvides. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> los datos de los que dispones, los tienes que dar, el contexto es fundamental.



T'as raison, Gévy, et je m'en excuse.


----------



## iiisabellaxD

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjourrr....

Je suis en train de faire une traduction de ce phrase:

Moins attractifs en matière de discours* que leurs aînés ou que leurs cadets*, les 8-12 ans occupent une position transitorie entre les deux.

Merci Beaucoup par son aide...

xD


----------



## man2c

**Nueva pregunta**​Hola a todos.

Tengo un nuevo sentido para esta palabra que no se me ocurre; debo estar ya saturado.

El contexto es el siguiente: habla de una nueva revista derivada de otra que tiene años de antigüedad y hace referencia a ella como "*son aîné*".

Cómo podríais traducir este término ya que "su mayor" no encaja.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## chlapec

Hola. Te propongo:* Su hermana mayor*


----------



## man2c

Gracias chlapec, es razonable. Luego se me había ocurrido "su antecesora".

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bonjour tout le monde

Si la phrase dit: Patricia une fillete de dix ans et Ken de deux ans son aîné....ça veut dire:

Patricia una niña de diez años y Ken..¿dos años mayor que ella? 

Merci d'advance


----------



## Marie3933

Sí. _de dos años mayor que ella_, o _que le lleva dos años_ (o sea que Ken tiene 12).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

_J'ai bien compris!!! Merci beaucoup Marie3933
_


----------



## Sweetie26

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos, 
j'apprend l'espagnol et comme je suis encore nouvelle à cette langue j'aimerais savoir comment pourrait-on traduire

'' Je suis l'aînée de la famille. '' 

Est-ce '' Soy major de la familia ? ''

Merci de m'aider c'est pour une petite dissert'

Fatima


----------



## hual

Hola

Con algunas correcciones así es, efectivamente, como se dice: _soy *la* ma*y*or de la familia_.


----------

